# Brilliant 1/4mile against a AX with a nitrous'd VTS engine.



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Good little video but cant see how he beat me on all the times!!!

YouTube - Sam's Citroen AX vs Skyline 420bhp


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

quick thing that was lol


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

What time did u run? 

My old 330bhp fiat Punto laid down a [email protected] but she had full leather, sub, trolly jack, halfords pro tool kit and axle stands!

My old 32 est 420bhp did a [email protected] 

However, once rolling the cunto was all over it!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Look at the times and look at the vid, doesnt seem right. The AX was very quick though.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> Good little video but cant see how he beat me on all the times!!!
> 
> YouTube - Sam's Citroen AX vs Skyline 420bhp



Is your Skyline 420bhp at the wheels or hubs? I ask because a 123mph terminal is way higher than mine with similar (estimated) power at the flywheel. 
Also, what happened with the 0-60ft? Lots of wheel spin or just a slow pull away?


----------

